# [smart] disque hs ? (Résolu)

## Chr0nos

bonjour,

je rencontre actuelement quelques menus problemes avec l'un de mes disques durs sata sous ma chère gentoo:

les copies de fichier échouent avec une erreur d'entrée/sortie, les logs sont truphées de:

```
déc. 05 00:15:21 StarK kernel: ata16: EH complete

déc. 05 00:15:21 StarK kernel: ata16.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

déc. 05 00:15:21 StarK kernel: ata16.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

déc. 05 00:15:21 StarK kernel: ata16.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

déc. 05 00:15:21 StarK kernel: ata16.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 3

                                        res 61/04:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

déc. 05 00:15:21 StarK kernel: ata16.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

déc. 05 00:15:21 StarK kernel: ata16.00: error: { ABRT }

déc. 05 00:15:21 StarK kernel: ata16.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

déc. 05 00:15:21 StarK kernel: ata16.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

déc. 05 00:15:21 StarK kernel: ata16.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

```

voila ce que smartctl me dis:

```
StarK adamaru # smartctl /dev/sdc --all

smartctl 6.3 2014-07-26 r3976 [x86_64-linux-3.17.4-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-14, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Green (AF)

Device Model:     WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0

Serial Number:    WD-WMAZA1689599

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0014ee 0027f2803

Firmware Version: 51.0AB51

User Capacity:    2 000 398 934 016 bytes [2,00 TB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS (minor revision not indicated)

SATA Version is:  SATA 2.6, 3.0 Gb/s

Local Time is:    Fri Dec  5 00:20:53 2014 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x85)   Offline data collection activity

               was aborted by an interrupting command from host.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      ( 121)   The previous self-test completed having

               the read element of the test failed.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (36660) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 354) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   5) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x3035)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   184   184   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       733

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   253   253   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       1133

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1518

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       15

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   069   069   000    Old_age   Always       -       22633

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1511

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       448

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       677838

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   112   087   000    Old_age   Always       -       38

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   185   185   000    Old_age   Always       -       15

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   196   196   000    Old_age   Always       -       1450

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   200   198   000    Old_age   Offline      -       41

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   195   000    Old_age   Always       -       15

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   149   001   000    Old_age   Offline      -       13627

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 262 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

   CR = Command Register [HEX]

   FR = Features Register [HEX]

   SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

   SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

   CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

   CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

   DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

   DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

   ER = Error register [HEX]

   ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 262 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 22633 hours (943 days + 1 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 61 02 00 00 00 a0  Device Fault; Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.703  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.699  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.699  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.698  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.694  IDENTIFY DEVICE

Error 261 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 22633 hours (943 days + 1 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 61 46 00 00 00 a0  Device Fault; Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.699  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.698  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.694  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.692  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

Error 260 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 22633 hours (943 days + 1 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 61 02 00 00 00 a0  Device Fault; Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.698  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.694  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.692  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.688  IDENTIFY DEVICE

Error 259 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 22633 hours (943 days + 1 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 61 02 00 00 00 a0  Device Fault; Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.692  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.688  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.688  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.688  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.684  IDENTIFY DEVICE

Error 258 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 22633 hours (943 days + 1 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 61 46 00 00 00 a0  Device Fault; Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.688  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.688  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.684  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      00:05:29.682  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%     22633         1414151984

# 2  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%      7088         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

du coup je ne sais pas trop quoi faire et surtout si il existe un moyen de pouvoir continuer à utiliser ce disque de 2To, est il possible par exemple de blacklister les blocs defectueux ou un truc du genre ?

un disque qui lache à 22000h c'est quand meme bizard non ?Last edited by Chr0nos on Sat Dec 06, 2014 6:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Leander256

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
> 
> ...

 

Entre nous, ça sent le sapin. Ce n'est pas tant le nombre d'heures que le "load cycle count", je lis sur wikipedia (anglais) que les WD green sont concųs pour 600 000 cycles et ton disque dur est au-delà. C'est un problème récurrent avec leurs disques durs qui se mettent en veille et parquent les têtes de lecture très (trop) souvent. Les secteurs défectueux ne sont probablement qu'une conséquence de cette usure des moteurs des têtes de lecture.

----------

## El_Goretto

Aaaaah, le fameux LLC sur les WD... C'est une vraie honte.

Pour info, il y a un utilitaire opensource (sys-apps/idle3-tools) qui permet de désactiver cette stupidité sans nom sur les disques WD.

On perd en économe d'énergie (vaguement) mais ça évite un cycle de veille/réveil du disque toutes les 8 secs...

Sur un vieux green première génération (j'ai dû mettre des années avant de me rendre compte du problème... sur d'autres disques dans un NAS avant de voir que c'était généralisé à peu près à tous les WD):

```
# idle3ctl -g /dev/sdb

Idle3 timer is disabled

[...]

# smartctl /dev/sdb --all

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Green

Device Model:     WDC WD10EACS-00ZJB0

[...]

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

[...]

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

[...]

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     41822         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41817         -

# 3  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41793         -

# 4  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41769         -

# 5  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41745         -

# 6  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41721         -

# 7  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41697         -

# 8  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41673         -

# 9  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     41655         -

#10  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41650         -

#11  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41626         -

#12  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41602         -

#13  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41578         -

#14  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41554         -

#15  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41530         -

#16  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41506         -

#17  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     41487         -

#18  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41482         -

#19  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41458         -

#20  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41434         -

#21  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     41410         -

[...]

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       758093
```

Il fonctionne toujours sans erreur SMART, mais dans ton cas, c'est moins heureux. Par contre, tu n'as pas l'air d'avoir lancé de self test du disque (aucune entrée dans ton cas).

Cf Leander256, et surtout, backup tout ce que tu peux etc.

----------

## boozo

```
=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     WDC WD7500BPKX-75HPJT0
```

```
#smartctl -A /dev/sda | grep "^193"

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   177   177   000    Old_age   Always       -       71366
```

Arghl! il a ~6 mois   :Evil or Very Mad:   Vite le remede !! Merci El_Goretto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Chr0nos

 *Quote:*   

> Aaaaah, le fameux LLC sur les WD... C'est une vraie honte.
> 
> Pour info, il y a un utilitaire opensource (sys-apps/idle3-tools) qui permet de désactiver cette stupidité sans nom sur les disques WD.
> 
> On perd en économe d'énergie (vaguement) mais ça évite un cycle de veille/réveil du disque toutes les 8 secs... 

 

ah je ne savais pas ça, je l'emerge dans plus tarder !

c'est quand meme n'importe quoi ce LLC :/

je vais donc de ca pas enterer ce pauvre hdd, et paix à son âme...

merci pour le tuyeau ^ ca m'évitera de perdre mes autres hdd

edit: j'ai finis d'emerger la chose

mais quand je m'en sers j'ai:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> StarK home # idle3ctl -d /dev/sdc
> 
> Idle3 timer disabled
> ...

 

du coup je me suis dis que faire: 

 *Quote:*   

> udisksctl power-off /dev/sdc

 

serais suffisant mais que néni: cela ne fonctione que pour les disques durs usb

----------

## xaviermiller

et ceci ?

```
=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   176   172   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       6191

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       379

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   092   092   000    Old_age   Always       -       6100

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       211

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       21

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   145   145   000    Old_age   Always       -       166041

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   125   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       25

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
```

----------

## El_Goretto

Raah, à chaque fois je me plante, ce n'est pas LLC mais LCC.

L'idée derrière c'est que c'est un comportement aberrant propre aux WD (entrée en veille trop agressive couplés à des accès fréquents sous linux), ce n'est qu'une métrique comme les autres sinon.

Pour détecter que "vous êtes dedans", faîtes le calcul du nombre de LCC (Load_Cycle_Count soit l'attribut 193) divisé par le nombre d' "heures d'uptime" (Power_On_Hours soit l'attribut 9) du disque. Si vous avez un chouette ratio, banco, vous avez gagnez le droit d'utiliser idle3  :Smile: 

Exemple de xaviermiller: 166041 / 6100 = 27,21... Soit Un peu moins d'un cycle toutes les 2 mins. Pas bon  :Smile: 

(le mien est à un ratio de 18, mais il a mangé sévère pendant ses premières années).

--

edit: le disque de Chr0nos est à 29.94, félicitations, tu as gagné le droit de pleurer  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs l'article wikipedia cité par Leander256 tape pile dedans, cf l'attribut LCC 193.

----------

## Chr0nos

et bien maintenan je le saurais hein

j'imagine que ça le fais aussi sur les WD green dans des boitiers USB ^

dans le doute je passe aussi avec ca par idle3 sur mes green/black/red (j'ai un peu toutes les couleurs de chez WD xD)

je passe le topic en resolu puisqu'il n'y à plus rien à faire pour mes 2To défunts, merci encore^

----------

## xaviermiller

Ouch ! Je suis en train d'utiliser ce disque pour un NAS   :Shocked: 

C'est de la récup (fourni avec un nouveau laptop de janvier, que j'ai remplacé par un SSD). Je vais le remplacer illico !

Quelles marques ne posent pas ce souci ?

Et désoler de squatter ce sujet   :Confused: 

----------

## Chr0nos

squate squate  :Smile:  plus on est de fous ^

si j'ai bien compris tu peu juste changer le parametre dans le disque avec idle3 et le remetre dans ton NAS ^

----------

## El_Goretto

Ha, mais ils marchent bien, hein pour le reste, faut juste leur faire un coup de idle3 pour désactiver le machin/truc de veille pourri dans leur firmware et après tu peux remettre ces disques dans un NAS ou une machine dépourvue de idle3.

Pour info, Synology utilise déjà idle3 en série dans ses images d'OS, et quand ils détectent un WD, ils l'activent (mais comme pour la méthode manuelle, il faut un redémarrage électrique pour que ce soit actif).

--

edit: j'ai pris tellement de temps pour rédiger mon poste que je me suis fait griller par Chr0nos  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci pour le conseil idle3, ça m'a économisé un disque, transféré en un petit restau en famille  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est résolu chez moi.

Bonne nouvelle, je vois que ce paramètre est persistant   :Cool: 

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'ai des "Load Cycle Count" très élevés pour mes deux ST1000LM024 qui forment le raid1 de mon portable ; https://www.seagate.com/files/staticfiles/support/docs/samsung-ds/100698122c.pdf où il est précisé:

Controlled Ramp Load/Unload 600,000

```
gazeau ~ # smartctl /dev/sda --all

smartctl 6.3 2014-07-26 r3976 [x86_64-linux-3.16.5-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-14, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Momentus SpinPoint M8 (AF)

Device Model:     ST1000LM024 HN-M101MBB

Serial Number:    S2RQJ9EBC08170

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0004cf 2069f04c1

Firmware Version: 2AR10001

User Capacity:    1 000 204 886 016 bytes [1,00 TB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Rotation Rate:    5400 rpm

Form Factor:      2.5 inches

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 6

SATA Version is:  SATA 3.0, 3.0 Gb/s (current: 3.0 Gb/s)

Local Time is:    Sat Dec 13 08:09:38 2014 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (13140) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               No Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 219) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x003f)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       303

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0026   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0023   089   089   025    Pre-fail  Always       -       3459

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1742

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   252   252   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   252   252   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0024   252   252   015    Old_age   Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       17380

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   252   252   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1538

181 Program_Fail_Cnt_Total  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       6300565

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       148

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0022   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   062   051   000    Old_age   Always       -       38 (Min/Max 14/51)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   252   252   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0036   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x002a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1925

223 Load_Retry_Count        0x0032   092   092   000    Old_age   Always       -       8455

225 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       1236785

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 0

Note: revision number not 1 implies that no selective self-test has ever been run

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Completed [00% left] (0-65535)

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

Le deuxième présente à quelque chose près les mêmes valeurs. Ce ne sont pas des WD mais des Seagate Momentus 2.5"

idle3 me demande de forcer la commande et j'hésite grave :! Je ne connais pas l'utilité de idle3 pour un ordinateur.

Il y a t'il quelque chose à faire pour ces disques ?

Merci

ps : j'ai un petit clic audible venant d'un disque dur de temps à autre , pas souvent.

```
gazeau ~ # idle3ctl -g /dev/sda

The drive /dev/sda does not seem to be a Western Digital Drive but a ST1000LM024 HN-M101MBB                  

Use the --force option if you know what you're doing

gazeau ~ # idle3ctl --force -g /dev/sda

sg16(VSC_ENABLE) failed: Input/output error

gazeau ~ # idle3ctl --force -g100 /dev/sda

sg16(VSC_ENABLE) failed: Input/output error

gazeau ~ # idle3ctl --force -g103 /dev/sda

sg16(VSC_ENABLE) failed: Input/output error

gazeau ~ # idle3ctl --force -g105 /dev/sda

sg16(VSC_ENABLE) failed: Input/output error
```

```
gazeau ~ # idle3ctl --force -d /dev/sda

sg16(VSC_ENABLE) failed: Input/output error

gazeau ~ # idle3ctl --force -d /dev/sdb

sg16(VSC_ENABLE) failed: Input/output error

gazeau ~ # idle3ctl --force -d /dev/sdb
```

set idle3 timer raw value ne fonctionne pas non plus.

En lisant http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_hard_drive_clicking

Je me contente de désactiver l'APM pour le moment.

```
gazeau ~ #  hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda; hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep Advanced

/dev/sda:

 setting Advanced Power Management level to disabled

 APM_level   = off

   Advanced power management level: disabled

          Advanced Power Management feature set

gazeau ~ #  hdparm -B 255 /dev/sdb; hdparm -I /dev/sdb | grep Advanced

/dev/sdb:

 setting Advanced Power Management level to disabled

 APM_level   = off

   Advanced power management level: disabled

          Advanced Power Management feature set
```

Et du dernier lien, j'ai suivi les instructions pour le Laptop-mode. J'ai aussi désactivé le SUSPEND_TO_RAM du noyau.

édition du 15 décembre : surtout pas de laptop-mode pour mon portable ; il ne doit comporter aucune veille, il fonctionne h24 en basse consommation. J'ai encore l'impression d'entendre des éveils des disques aussitôt après une - tentative ? - de repos. Le bruit est nouveau, comme un démarrage de plateau pas tout à fait arrêté.

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_hard_drive_clicking#Possible_cause_and_speculation

 *Quote:*   

> Another possible cause is the drive firmware running a low level surface media check periodically during idle time.
> 
> It is not known whether the problem is a sign of impending drive failure. The root cause of the problem is not yet known. It is quite likely to be a normal mode of drive operation. The problem is very prevalent.

 

En gros, je ne sais pas si je dois envisager de changer mes disques qui datent de juillet 2012 ...

Par prudence, j'ai été remplir un panier d'une paire de Disque dur interne 2.5 pouces HGST Travelstar 7K1000 - SATA III 6 Gb/s - 1 To

Je souhaite simplement que ce problème de LCC ne se produise pas avec ...

En complément, mes deux disques sata avaient un link_power_management_policy (https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/scsi/link_power_management_policy.txt) positionné à 'max_performance' ; somme toute agressif amha. J'ai passé ce paramètre à 'min_power'.

La lecture en français de la page Ubuntu Parcage des têtes de lecture et gestion d'énergie : disques durs en danger ? n'est peut-être pas tout à fait exacte ni complète mais elle a le mérite d'exister et d'apporter un certain nombre d'informations compréhensibles.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ne pas utiliser idle3 pour autre chose que des disques WD.

Au départ cette histoire de LCC est vraiment spécifique à WD et Linux. Je n'ai pas connaissance d'autres marques ayant les mêmes symptômes.

D'ailleurs, tu vois que le soit-disant LCC de tes disques n'a pas le même n° d'attribut smart que ceux des WD, donc je serais toi, je ne paniquerais pas sur ce point précis, peut être est-ce une autre métrique/façon de compter (mais à confirmer par une recherche plus poussée).

----------

## pti-rem

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs, tu vois que le soit-disant LCC de tes disques n'a pas le même n° d'attribut smart que ceux des WD

 

C'est un point assez curieux que je n'avais pas encore précisé ; ce sont les mêmes disques, pour la référence exacte (*) et le sda numérote LCC en 225 comme je l'ai écrit mais le sdb lui le numérote en 193 ;

* une petite différence de référence : ST1000LM024 HN-M 0001 pour sda & ST1000LM024 HN-M 0002 pour sdb

```
gazeau ~ # date && smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep -e '^  9' -e ^225 && smartctl -a /dev/sdb | grep -e '^  9' -e ^193

mer. déc. 17 06:38:32 CET 2014

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       17464

225 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       1247438

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       16458

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       1241456
```

```
gazeau ~ # date && smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep -e '^  9' -e ^225 && smartctl -a /dev/sdb | grep -e '^  9' -e ^193

mer. déc. 17 06:48:30 CET 2014

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       17464

225 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       1247460

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       16458

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       1241480
```

Avec des ratios de plus de 71 et de plus de 75 (bien dépassés sur les dix minutes) et une paire de "001 001" je le sens pas trop. Sans compter le 600,000 passé du double.

Je n'ai plus le petit clic mais un petit "muump" qui revient souvent. Surtout quand le portable ne sert pas - une impression.

De toute manière, le l'y laisse et qu'il crashe si ça lui chante : je ne sors pas des disques suspects. Et ça m'intéresse de voir ça  :Wink: 

Autrement, alors oui, c'est le plus facile pour un ordi d'afficher n'importe quoi

Dans le fond, le noyau (anonymous / dmesg_n73sm-tz124v_3.16.5-gentoo) râle après le bios et je ne crois pas que ce soit pour rien

J'ai lu mon Gist (heureusemenent pour moi   :Shocked:  ) 

```
[ 8057.637549] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1e00000 SErr 0x40000 action 0x0

[ 8057.637561] ata2.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

[ 8057.637567] ata2: SError: { CommWake }

[ 8057.637574] ata2.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[ 8057.637586] ata2.00: cmd 60/08:a8:f0:0f:c0/00:00:27:00:00/40 tag 21 ncq 4096 in

         res 41/40:00:f0:0f:c0/00:00:27:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

[ 8057.637592] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 8057.637597] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

[ 8057.650399] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[ 8057.650409] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled sense code

[ 8057.650411] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb]  

[ 8057.650412] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 8057.650413] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb]  

[ 8057.650414] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]

[ 8057.650416] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

[ 8057.650417]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

[ 8057.650423]         27 c0 0f f0 

[ 8057.650425] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb]  

[ 8057.650427] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed

[ 8057.650428] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: 

[ 8057.650429] Read(10): 28 00 27 c0 0f f0 00 00 08 00

[ 8057.650434] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 666898416

[ 8057.650436] md/raid1:md2: sdb2: rescheduling sector 624953328

[ 8057.650447] ata2: EH complete

[ 8062.268269] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x20 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[ 8062.268281] ata2.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

[ 8062.268288] ata2.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[ 8062.268301] ata2.00: cmd 60/08:28:f0:0f:c0/00:00:27:00:00/40 tag 5 ncq 4096 in

         res 41/40:00:f0:0f:c0/00:00:27:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

[ 8062.268307] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 8062.268311] ata2.00: error: { UNC }

[ 8062.286898] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[ 8062.286933] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled sense code

[ 8062.286937] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb]  

[ 8062.286940] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 8062.286943] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb]  

[ 8062.286945] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]

[ 8062.286951] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

[ 8062.286953]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

[ 8062.286967]         27 c0 0f f0 

[ 8062.286973] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb]  

[ 8062.286976] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed

[ 8062.286980] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: 

[ 8062.286982] Read(10): 28 00 27 c0 0f f0 00 00 08 00

[ 8062.287002] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 666898416

[ 8062.287024] ata2: EH complete

[ 8062.287548] md/raid1:md2: read error corrected (8 sectors at 624953328 on sdb2)

[ 8062.287573] md/raid1:md2: redirecting sector 624953328 to other mirror: sda2
```

Je crois qu'il est temps de changer ata2 ; Sans trop devoir me tromper  :Smile: 

Je n'ai que ça à faire

Je coupe direct

édition du 18 décembre à 11h

J'ai remplacé mes deux Momentus par des Travelstar 7K1000 et en utilisant un autre Momentus neuf au préalable pour sauver mon raid. Ce dernier a pris un millier de LCC en moins de dix heures d'usage pour la reconstruction temporaire avec ata1 (sda) ; Ces Momentus n'étaient pas du tout adaptés pour du 7/24 et de surcroît en max_performance - je dirai même plus : complètement inadaptés à ma bec et j'ai loupé l'occasion de bien les écrabouiller sous garantie, car le petit "clic" se produisait depuis longtemps. Dommage.

Je vois déjà au taux de transfert de la reconstruction du miroir avec le deuxième Travelstar 7K1000 que ces disques sont bien plus performants. Et garantis trois ans, j'aime bien. Et notés 7/24 par le fabricant. Je les laisse en low_power sans hésiter.

----------

## pti-rem

Je réanime un poil le sujet

Avec les deux disques neufs HGST Travelstar 7K1000 des SATA 6Gb/s en 2,5" de 1TB qui forment le raid1 de mon portable Asus n73sm, j'ai adopté une méthode particulière pour qu'ils ne se prennent pas des p.... de "rafales" de LCC

J'ai passé récemment le portable sous systemd et j'ai bien du mal à customiser comme je pouvais le faire un peu sous openrc avec les scripts sous /etc/init.d/

Pour pouvoir déclarer un /sys/class/scsi_host/host[012]/link_power_management_policy à min_power (en comptant aussi mon ssd en place du dvd) j'ai été obligé de passer par une ouverture automatique d'un tty en root (/usr/lib/systemd/system/getty@.service) et d'utiliser son .bashrc ; Autrement, même avec un .start dans /etc/local.d/ je me retrouvais en max_performance dès arrivé sur MATE par Slim.

Également, il me FAUT appliquer un hdparm -B 255 pour les deux disques mécaniques depuis .bashrc encore ; Et là, le compte LCC des disques mécaniques ne bouge plus d'un chouilla.

Le hdparm -i donne "AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled" (128) mais si j'applique un hdparm -B 128 ou autre que 255, c'est les rafales.

Je n'ai pas trouvé autre chose à faire. Prendre des rafales de LCC sur des disques neufs n'est pas à mon goût ; c'est vraiment trop déplaisant. Pas cool ...

Je ne sais même pas encore si les anciens disques que j'avais ne sont que marqués d'une "métrique" ou alors plutôt en fin de vie.

Je ne relance que rarement mon portable et je crois (?) que les LCC doivent avancer un peu dans ce cas.

Je touch un fichier témoin depuis le .bashrc de root pour savoir si la manoeuvre est à faire ou si elle est déjà faite ;

Je ne sais pas comment faire pour que ce fichier témoin soit effacé à l'arrêt ou au redémarrage (demandé depuis MATE ou sous Bash) donc pour le moment je supprime mon fichier témoin à la main - quand j'y pense.

Je ne dois pas du tout utiliser la bonne méthode ; mon contenu .bashrc fait échouer la commande scp par exemple. J'ose même pas penser à le produire ici   :Cool: 

édition : je me suis surpris à le remanier bien comme il faut ; Et je me passe de fichier témoin : j'applique systématiquement mes commandes dans le .bashrc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Au départ cette histoire de LCC est vraiment spécifique à WD et Linux. Je n'ai pas connaissance d'autres marques ayant les mêmes symptômes.

 

Là maintenant je dis mon portable et le Linux qui est dessus avant tout ; preuve par deux disques différents.

Je n'ai pas envie de provoquer des rafales pour les compter ou les évaluer ; j'ai eu trop la frousse avec 1,2M LCC pour les anciens disques - je l'ai encore même - et j'ai pas les moyens ;

J'ai un Journal des LCC (>19/12/14)

Finalement, trois années de galère avec l'Optimus me donnent très forte envie de laisser tomber en OffTopic pour cette machine - pour un 7. La vidéo fait vraiment trop suer, pour parler correct.

Je ne suis pas assez compétent pour gérer l'hybride avec les trois affichages potentiels.

----------

## pti-rem

Est-ce que un bas niveau de chez bas niveau peut mettre les données SMART à zéro ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, et ce n'est pas une bonne idée, vu que les infos SMART contiennent l'état de santé du disque. Lui faire croire qu'il est en bonne santé alors que certains paramètres sont en pré-alerte n'est pas très sain  :Wink: 

----------

